# Medal from GCCF



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

My girl got a Gold Medal in the post this morning for gaining her title. 
It's a nice keepsake but I think I would have liked a fancy card or document that could have been framed and put up on the wall.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow how cool  Weldone to your girl.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks fluff, it's a bit like an 'olympic medal'......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, how lovely Angeli, congrats to you. Any pikkies, lol ?*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Thanks fluff, it's a bit like an 'olympic medal'......


That's is fabulous - will you wear it shopping


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> That's is fabulous - will you wear it shopping


 The only thing I can think it might be useful for is an Xtra large ID disc on a cat collar.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done on your medal, you could hang it with pride on your christmas tree, or when you get another wear them as earings.

just a thought


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done Angeli,Oooh ark at you and yours with ya medal...i'm sure it'll go lovely on the wall with your rosettes and you'll enjoy polishing it too


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done i bet you are very happy,i would be


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Many congratulations Angelina  Is it a Champion medal? I know some people that mount their medals in picture frames and mount them on the wall. You could start off with a small frame and as you get more, as I'm sure you will, add to the frame or get a bigger one


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a good idea Chrissy.


----------

